# Metal wheels not rolling in plastic trucks



## SRV1 (Nov 14, 2010)

Heres the ultimate beginner question probably anyone here can answer. Put metal wheels in new plastic trucks and they dont free roll at all. You can push weight down and roll them fine but they dont roll on their own at all.

Do these need a truck tuner or is there some other trick to it? 

Sent from my SCH-R950 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

if they are ho, a gentle squeeze on the ends should help settle the point ends of the axles in place, never had to use a truck tuner yet..some trucks like tichy use a separate point insert that sometimes doesnt seat completely 
n scale is a little different, various standards for axle length...


----------



## BK R (Dec 8, 2012)

Like the old Castrol oil ad..."wheels aint wheels Sol" I'm a relatively newby to the hobby, but I found a big difference in the overall axle width (point to point) of different brands of steel wheels. 
Like you I bought steel wheels to change from plastic....but the 100 I got would fall outa the truck. Buying trucks with wheels fitted eliminates this problem, I do like the Atlas trucks, they roll nice and free


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

I ran into the same problem this week. The metal wheel
axles had very sharply pointed ends. I ended up filing
the points down and they became nicely free rolling.

Maybe should have used a small ga. drill on the trucks and left
the points as they came.

Don


----------



## SRV1 (Nov 14, 2010)

Sounds like a good tip. Id imagine in the proper fitted truck the sharp points are to reduce surface area and friction as much as possible. But if theyre jamming into the plastic theyre not helping anyway. I may try this route.

Sent from my SCH-R950 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

Some plastic wheel sets have a blunted tip. I have run into this problem. A truck tuner would be good. I have used a new exacto knife blade (blade in its handle) as well to open up the plastic a bit.


----------



## SRV1 (Nov 14, 2010)

rrgrassi said:


> Some plastic wheel sets have a blunted tip. I have run into this problem. A truck tuner would be good. I have used a new exacto knife blade (blade in its handle) as well to open up the plastic a bit.


 I was wondering if you could do that. Sounds good. Will try. 

Sent from my SCH-R950 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

What I do is put the tip of the blade into the truck point and spin the exacto back and forth, and I count each movement, and then do the same for the opposite side. Then check wheel rolling.

Just do not press too hard, and you do not want the blade tip coming through the journal. I did find that out the hard way. The wheels spun very well though.


----------



## SRV1 (Nov 14, 2010)

I buzzed the points and the wheel flanges with a dremel wire brush. It got the excess rust paint and original black paint off the flanges for some good contact surface area for pickup. It took the sharp points off the metal wheels. I put a dab of oil in the truck too. 

Theyre much more free but still not as free rolling as when they were in the metal. Kind of surprised they wouldnt be flying now. They are better though.

Edit: With a bit more wire brushing theyre flying as fast as the metal trucks now.

Sent from my SCH-R950 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## singletrack100 (Dec 18, 2013)

Truck Tuner.

Worth their weight in gold. No blades coming through, no uneven cutting, no geusswork. Easily lost- designate a place for it and return it to that place when finished using, no exceptions.

Should be a staple tool in your kit, automatically used on any newly purchased rolling stock or wheel changeout.

Happy RR'ing!

Duane


----------

